# New Fostex HP-V1 Portable Amp



## AnakChan

This was announced this morning in Fujiya's Facebook (along with Fostex TH-600 which funnily made it to Head-Fi but not the HP-V1).
   
  Anyway The HP-V1 is Fostex's first portable tube amp. There's not much info about this amp except :-
   

 that the shell is also the heatsink
 has a high/low gain switch for IEM and for higher impedance cans
 has input analogue front and back for convenience
   
  From the picture I would have thought it supported both 3.5mm and 1/4" out however with their comment of having analogue input front and back (and I only see 1x3.5mm in the front), I'm not certain. I'll get to find out tomorrow since the prototype will be at Fujiya's Portable show.
   
  Although Fostex's news page doesn't state a price, on the Fujiya blog there's a price of Y50,000 mentioned/rumoured (USD$535).
   
  Pictures taken from Fujiya's Blog and Facebook site, and on Fostex's News :-


----------



## the wizard of oz

A shame there's no AKM DAC in there too; I thought they were working on an improved HP-P1 with better amp section, since that was where most were a little disappointed...


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> A shame there's no AKM DAC in there too; I thought they were working on an improved HP-P1 with better amp section, since that was where most were a little disappointed...


 
   
  Funnily last year another Tokyo Head-Fier was asking the same thing. Instead they came out with this surprise. I can guess though MFI is probably a painful exercise to go through, not to mention expensive. So coming up with a non-Apple product is probably faster and cheaper.
   
  I kinda welcome more portable tube amps in  the market even if this Fostex one turned up by surprise.


----------



## the wizard of oz

Sure, another portable tube is a nice alternative, but, with iDAC & USB DAC options would have made a far more interesting product. But maybe they want to feel the waters and see how much interest they get for this portable tube amp at the price point they will be asking.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks AnakChan. Fostex keeps Head-fier's on their toes. It seems the HP-P1 isn't going to be replaced easily. I would like to see how they implemented the valve in HP-PV. Whoever is doing Fostex industrial design for these portable amps is a cut above. Perhaps with the new Lightning connector Fostex thought their is little value in take the digital out anymore? Naturally I would love to have a listen to this, I would probably have to use the line out of the HP-P1. 
   
  ADD: There is also a Mundorf Fostex capacitor in the PDF file attached to the blog. That is probably the output capacitor?


----------



## the wizard of oz

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> Naturally I would love to have a listen to this, I would probably have to use the line out of the HP-P1.


 
  I visualized this too, but it would make for quite a fat stack; therefore I hope Fostex is still considering improving on the HP-P1.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





the wizard of oz said:


> I visualized this too, but it would make for quite a fat stack; therefore I hope Fostex is still considering improving on the HP-P1.


 
   
  Certainly would be getting bigger. Perhaps HP-P1 sound quality cannot be improved yet or if so not to any degree they consider significant. It may be that HP-PV is now offerred as a different quality option. Fostex does not seem to be interested in making a device that does it all, I think that is a good approach. Until someone can examine the HP-PV and expose in detail, we don't know what Fostex has actually come up with here. Is it simply a competitor to the likes of ALO's Continental line?
   
  ADD: Good thing for Fostex is they have avoided the high resolution quagmire with this amplifier.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote:


> the wizard of oz said:
> 
> 
> > I visualized this too, but it would make for quite a fat stack; therefore I hope Fostex is still considering improving on the HP-P1.
> ...


 
   
  Firstly, funny you should ask about how big the stack will be. It seems the HP-V1 casing was designed with the intent of stacking with the HP-P1. Heat dissipation is towards the side heat-sinks.
   
  FoStack

   

  Secondly, it seems the HP-V1 was announced really early! The prototype doesn't even have some of the features mentioned in the 1st post (e.g. it has 1 input still and currently only has a 1/4" output). Looks like it'll be out much later towards the end of the year. Will share more as I find out.


----------



## rudi0504

Hi Sean 
  how  is the sound quality between fostex hp-V1 vs alo continental V2 ?
   
  has the fostex hp-V1 more power than alo continental V2 ?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Hi Sean
> how  is the sound quality between fostex hp-V1 vs alo continental V2 ?
> 
> has the fostex hp-V1 more power than alo continental V2 ?


 
   
  Hi Rudi,
   
  Sadly I can't really give a review or even initial thoughts. Firstly I have very little experience with portable tube amps even though I've heard them before, I've not actually owned any to listen critically. Secondly, I couldn't A/B them side-by-side at the show as they were in different booths (also, I didn't see the Continental V2 but saw the V3 instead). Thirdly, I think it won't be fair to give any thoughts on impressions publicly when it's just an early prototype.
   
  Wish I could give you more info there.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I'm specifically interested in the HP-PV as an adjunct to the HP-P1. I would prefer a 3.5mm headphone socket, but Fostex might intend this unit to be used with native 1/4" headphones.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> I'm specifically interested in the HP-PV as an adjunct to the HP-P1. I would prefer a 3.5mm headphone socket, but Fostex might intend this unit to be used with native 1/4" headphones.


 
  Or maybe option to use 1/8 or 1/4?


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Sadly I can't really give a review or even initial thoughts. Firstly I have very little experience with portable tube amps even though I've heard them before, I've not actually owned any to listen critically. Secondly, I couldn't A/B them side-by-side at the show as they were in different booths (also, I didn't see the Continental V2 but saw the V3 instead). Thirdly, I think it won't be fair to give any thoughts on impressions publicly when it's just an early prototype.
> 
> Wish I could give you more info there.


 
   
  Did you manage to hear it?
   
  ADD: Genie is out of the bottle now!


----------



## rudi0504

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Hi Rudi,
> 
> Sadly I can't really give a review or even initial thoughts. Firstly I have very little experience with portable tube amps even though I've heard them before, I've not actually owned any to listen critically. Secondly, I couldn't A/B them side-by-side at the show as they were in different booths (also, I didn't see the Continental V2 but saw the V3 instead). Thirdly, I think it won't be fair to give any thoughts on impressions publicly when it's just an early prototype.
> 
> Wish I could give you more info there.


 
  Hi Sean 
  Thank you for Your explanation


----------



## AJHeadfi

Anybody know what the unique capacitor at the bottom of the PDF is about? Is that Fostex's secret ingredient in the HP-V1?


----------



## the wizard of oz

It's a 2.2µF film capacitor a bit like this one, but in a newly developed 100V flavour. Copper/silver interconnect too, it seems.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Maybe Fostex is taking portable hifi into the traditional audiophile grounds.


----------



## eagames007

nice~~~


----------



## audionewbi

Loving the look, hell yes


----------



## AnakChan

For the prototype I was a little worried about stacking & heat affecting the HP-P1 or whatever DAP used on the top. However the side heat sinks/dissipator really just dissipated the heat through the sides. Top & bottom didn't generate excess eat.


----------



## audionewbi

Please keep us posted. Are they planning any solid state amp with the same casing? That would be just superb.


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Please keep us posted. Are they planning any solid state amp with the same casing? That would be just superb.


AFAIK, no SS amp yet. They will probably say look at the HP-P1 for SS amp.

Even this HP-V1 prototype is so early in its phase. Target release is before year end. The demo at the show didn't even have all the advertised features. So it's very subject to change.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> AFAIK, no SS amp yet. They will probably say look at the HP-P1 for SS amp.
> 
> Even this HP-V1 prototype is so early in its phase. Target release is before year end. The demo at the show didn't even have all the advertised features. So it's very subject to change.


 
   
  Absolutely agree, HP-P1 is the SS for Fostex portable. It is so exciting to see where Fostex goes with there product developments, probably because I really like the HP-P1, I'd be silly enough to keep it around if only to use it as paper weight. Everything looks like HP-PV is going to  be a marvellous adjunct to the HP-P1, we shall see come years end hopefully.


----------



## muzic4life

@AnakChan
  I read your review on Fostex TH600. Nice review btw ! I saw u had your time with this V1. For Amp section alone..which one better, HP-P1 or HP-V1? Just curious about this black beauty...


----------



## AnakChan

I e-talked to Fostex last week and the HP-V1 is still on track. Possibly I didn't follow closely enough since I missed the Fujiya May Festival but I thought all had gone dark with the HP-V1. However Fostex mentioned to me last week that they sorted out an issue and still going ahead as planned.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I e-talked to Fostex last week and the HP-V1 is still on track. Possibly I didn't follow closely enough since I missed the Fujiya May Festival but I thought all had gone dark with the HP-V1. However Fostex mentioned to me last week that they sorted out an issue and still going ahead as planned.


 
   
  Fostex is working their magics.
   
  Also, please keep up the investigations AnakChan, much appreciated.


----------



## ariesq

I wish they were able to include a DAC in their HP-V1 portable tube amp. Maybe in the future =x


----------



## Tony1110

Is this a DAC and amp? When is it being released?


----------



## AnakChan

Nope, just amp (as of now...but specs are always subject to change during prototypes?). No release date but just initially quoted to be "later in the year".


----------



## audionewbi




----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks audionewbi. Although I can't understand what is being said, the pictures give a nice early impression.


----------



## audionewbi

Anytime, I saw your comment in t5p and hence how i ended up in this thread.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I hope Fostex haven't put the HP-PV into the "too hard basket".


----------



## AnakChan

ajheadfi said:


> I hope Fostex haven't put the HP-PV into the "too hard basket".


 
  
 Nope 'cos it was featured in the CanJam just this past few days.


----------



## AJHeadfi

anakchan said:


> Nope 'cos it was featured in the CanJam just this past few days.


 
  
 My faith in Fostex prototype to production is holding.


----------



## audionewbi

I wonder how would they react against all their current competitors which all support DSD format. Very tough to be a producers in the current market and great to be a consumer.


----------



## AnakChan

Fostex is right up there though offering DSD in their desktop DAC/Amp HP-A8 since November last year & now they've released the HP-A4 also with DSD support.


----------



## audionewbi

O yea I forgotten about the HP-A4 but it is not completely in direct competition against the PHA-2.


----------



## AnakChan

Ah portable DSD. Actually I'm wondering if Fostex still wants to be in the portable digital game after the HP-P1.


----------



## AnakChan

AJH, FYI I went to a tube amp festival in Ochanomizu, Tokyo. It was meant to be more for speakers but there were a few exhibitors for headphones and Fostex was naturally there. So was their HP-V1. Unfortunately I didn't talk to them although Shigzeo may have talked to them more. As such I didn't ask them about go-live of the HP-V1 :-
  
 New pic but really no change (except this one looks like it's been to hell and back) :-


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks for the update AnakChan. That V1 does have a credible patina to it, possible the sole V1 to exist, tough as nails industrial design. 
  
 I'm hoping the V1 can exist on USB, however it seems external non-USB charging is used? Nevertheless I'm looking forward to an new amp for the P1 exclusively. I have developed a bit of loyalty to the P1. I don't have interest in any resolution above 44.1/16 bit which helps, but it puts great demand on manufacturer.


----------



## designbykai

Subbed. Mike on headphonia posted a few comments on this in his tokyo fest news. Sounds like it could be a winner. Just a pity no DAC in it, it seems


----------



## maricius

I wonder how this would fare against other popular portable tube amps such as the ALO Continental V3 and the GoVibe Portatube


----------



## AJHeadfi

My hope is that it is significantly better with regard to some aspect of the sound. eg. sweet, dynamic, crystalline clarity ... blah blah.
  
 I'm also hoping Fostex sticks to USB for charging, for convenience.


----------



## maricius

ajheadfi said:


> My hope is that it is significantly better with regard to some aspect of the sound. eg. sweet, dynamic, crystalline clarity ... blah blah.
> 
> I'm also hoping Fostex sticks to USB for charging, for convenience.


 
  
 I REALLY hope that they'd finally make a portable tube amp that can at least drive the HE-500 with authority


----------



## AJHeadfi

It may be possible but valves are quite inefficient (especially in class A operation), so BIG batteries are needed to give low output power, making them less portable and more transportable. Mains has been the way to go for power hungry headphones and valves. However ... miracles do happen.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Not sure if this has been posted before? From www.fujiya-avic.jp
  
 Looks like a USB power input?


----------



## plakat

You're talking about the cable in the background with the reactor coil? Yes, that could well be a USB cable used for power.


----------



## bmichels

maricius said:


> I wonder how this would fare against other popular portable tube amps such as the ALO Continental V3 and the GoVibe Portatube


 
 and Square paper TUR-06


----------



## AnakChan

AJHF, I was told,that the HP-V1 date is now early next year. They seem more certain than previous inquiries about production timelines.


----------



## luchbreake

with iDAC & USB DAC options would have made a far more interesting product. But maybe they want to feel the waters and see how much interest they get for this portable tube amp at the price point they will be asking.


----------



## AnakChan

Looks like Fostex is almost ready to deliver in Feb (most likely for the Fujiya Winter portaken festival on 8th Feb?).
  
 e-earphone just put up the HP-V1 in their catalogue at Y54,600 (Approx USD$522). :-
  
http://www.e-earphone.jp/shopdetail/000000035430/ct1589/page1/order


----------



## AJHeadfi

It looks better every time some new info comes out. I'm glad they have stayed close to the portable ethos. The proof should be in the pudding. I can't read Japanese info, however looks like 200mW/32ohm, 3.5mm sockets, 20-200kHz, all fine so far.
  
 ADD: And 6N16B-Q Soviet valves.


----------



## plakat

At last the HP-V1 is now on their official website:
 http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-V1.shtml
  
 At 390g its not a thing I'll carry around day to day though...


----------



## AnakChan

plakat said:


> At last the HP-V1 is now on their official website:
> http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-V1.shtml
> 
> At 390g its not a thing I'll carry around day to day though...


 
  
 I guess you mean out on their international site? for Its been out in Japan since 1st Feb (before that they were taking orders). I had a listen to it again at the Fujiya Portable Event :-
  

  
 I was really tempted to pick one up at the show especially when they had specials (5x going for Y42,000+ each) and I had just dropped off my TUR-06 for repair. Unfortunately it didn't have enough grunt to drive my Alpha Dogs (but naturally drove the MH335DW easily). It wasn't microphonic as far as I can tell and that's extremely welcoming for a portable tube amp.


----------



## plakat

Yes, new to the international site... we're kind of second-class buyers I guess


----------



## AJHeadfi

This will compliment my HP-P1 perfectly. Hybrid technology may be gaining more momentum, like d class amps.
  
 Let us have a TU-06 vs HP-V1 shootout! Yeeha


----------



## AJHeadfi

> Applicable Load Impedance: more than 16 ohm


 
  
 That ought to have IEM lovers licked. 
  


> Power Consumption: 4W (32 ohm loaded)


 
  
 Fairly heavy on the juice.


----------



## Tony1110

ajheadfi said:


> That ought to have IEM lovers licked.




Does this mean an output impedance of 2ohms?


----------



## AJHeadfi

tony1110 said:


> Does this mean an output impedance of 2ohms?


 
  
 I think it means you should be driving headphones of 16ohm or more.


----------



## Tony1110

ajheadfi said:


> I think it means you should be driving headphones of 16ohm or more.




If it's suitable for headphones of 16ohm then the output impedance shouldn't be any higher than 1-3 ohm. I owned and loved the HP-P1 but found that it wasn't suitable for a lot of the headphones I was interested in thanks to the high output impedance of 10ohm and limited power output. I hope Fostex have sorted that out because this looks like an interesting product.


----------



## bmichels

no more news or reviews about this Fostex HP-V1 ?


----------



## plakat

I'm waiting for mine... should be here in the first week of March as far as I know.


----------



## whitefang

I received mine about two weeks ago and absolutely love it. 
 I wrote a review in Chinese, but am too lazy and do not have the time therefore I simply use google to translate my own review...
 so I apologize if it appears very lame... 
  

  





> Some basic information
> 
> - HP-V1 is larger than HP-P1 and is about the same size with Centrance Hifi-M8
> - The middle part of the cabinet should be the same as the HP-P1 texture
> ...


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for the wonderful internal shoot, can I ask where did you order your one?


----------



## whitefang

audionewbi said:


> Thanks for the wonderful internal shoot, can I ask where did you order your one?


 
 I purchase directly from Amazon JP and forwarded by Tenso


----------



## audionewbi

thank you.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Finally this product is live. Where is your HP-P1? Perfect partner.


----------



## whitefang

The HP-P1 does stack nicely with the HP-V1 but I love the sound signature of the original solo, even more than that of newer solo db.
  
 I read the translated review and laughed hard... "tube sound" was translated to "gut taste"...
  
  
 a few highlights:
 - Even it claims it is suitable for 16ohm+, it drives the 8ohm K3003 pretty well, not the best but pretty impressive.
 - Warm and lush sound, very smooth mids
 - Excellent pairing with all of my IEM and TH900 (better than Continental v3), but terrible with the HD800, Continental v3 on the other hand drives HD800 and LCD3 better
 - SQ will improve when running DC
 - Volume knob is too big and is loose which could be dangerous..


----------



## audionewbi

Is it pure tube amp or is it hybrid?


----------



## whitefang

audionewbi said:


> Is it pure tube amp or is it hybrid?


 
  
 All portable tube amp must be hybrid.
 The output stage is done by opamp.


----------



## AJHeadfi

whitefang said:


> All portable tube amp must be hybrid.
> The output stage is done by opamp.


 
  
 There are some exceptions, such as A2P TUR-06.


----------



## whitefang

That is also a hybrid amp.
  
 For the opamp part I mean the HP-V1 only. I could be clearer.


----------



## plakat

@whitefang very nice photos, especially the internals look interesting. Thanks!
 Mien should be here on Friday, the P1 is already waiting...


----------



## audionewbi

Wish they kept the 1/4 inch jack.


----------



## AJHeadfi

plakat said:


> @whitefang very nice photos, especially the internals look interesting. Thanks!
> Mien should be here on Friday, the P1 is already waiting...


 
  
 The synergy between the HP-P1 and the HP-PV ought to be paramount for Fostex. I would appreciate to posted impressions.
  
  


audionewbi said:


> Wish they kept the 1/4 inch jack.


 
  
 Not me, that is against portable ethos.


----------



## audionewbi

To me v1 is more transportable than portable. Also 1/4 jack are more durable and having two 1/8 is pointless. 

it is a lot less messy to have 1/8<-1/4 than other way around.


----------



## shigzeo

I'll be joining the bandwagon... can't wait.


----------



## plakat

I'd have preferred a 1/4" socket as well... I won't use is on the go but intend to take it with me on trips to drive bigger headphones. Especially looking forward to my soon-to-arrive T90: it might pair quite well with a hybrid amp that has a bit of a darker sound signature. And the T90 has a 1/4" connector...


----------



## plakat

Its here 
  

 Sitting between its brothers HP-P1 and A4.
  
 Very short first impression with the TH600 and the DT1350 suggests that the V1 lets the bass run a bit more free than the P1 and makes the subbass more present. Again I realized just how good the P1 is... Nice combination for the holidays.
 Its a nice detail that the V1 has line-in both on the front panel and on the back.


----------



## IceClass

Subscribed and glad to see the HP-V1 stacks nicely with the original Solo DAC.
 Looking forward to more reviews.


----------



## shigzeo

Got mine in, too. Pretty impressive. Fostex even took the time to make sure the volume pot knob doesn't scratch the case.


----------



## rudi0504

3 days a go the first time I have heard Fostex HP V 1 tube hybrid amp

Source : AK 240
Amp : Fostex HP V1 tube hybrid amp
Headphone : LCD XC

Sound quality compare to my ALO Continental V2
High : Fostex HP V1 more crisp and detail with more volume
Mid : is more sweet and intimate than my ALO continental 2
Bass : ALO has better bass impact
Separation : Fostex HP V1 has better music separation
Soundstage : Fostex HP V1 has wider soundstage
IMO


----------



## plakat

I just dusted off my T5p and I really like what I hear: while the treble is still not as refined as with the T1 (which overall I found not too impressive paired with the V1), the bass is more present than I remembered for the T5p, it feels spacious with good separation and nicely rendered voices. Looks like an interesting portable setup...
 DAC used was a Meier Audio Daccord.


----------



## joshuachew

How do we buy these?


----------



## ImmaLizard

Amazon has some for sale.  I was looking at picking one up, but not sure I want to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## Ehr33

Hi guys! I'm really looking forwards for this. Waiting for a review with balance armatures IEM and low impedance headphones.


----------



## joshuachew

immalizard said:


> Amazon has some for sale.  I was looking at picking one up, but not sure I want to pull the trigger yet.




If we were to buy them from Amazon and most if not all of them are shipping from Japan, will we be taxed when it arrives US?


----------



## joshuachew

And anyone compared this to the Cotinental V3?


----------



## joshuachew

anakchan said:


> I guess you mean out on their international site? for Its been out in Japan since 1st Feb (before that they were taking orders). I had a listen to it again at the Fujiya Portable Event :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Anak, but what case it what with the ZX1?


----------



## AnakChan

joshuachew said:


> Sorry Anak, but what case it what with the ZX1?


Cruzerlite. More info on the ZX1 page.


----------



## Miniculthero

Very excited to see some P1-V1 Synergies. As if it ticks all the boxes i'm going to spend a lot of money on it and a pair of headphones that the P1 could not reach, would Jude do a review. That guy is very good with his informative videos


----------



## plakat

Quite favourable review at Headfonia, done by Nathan:
 http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-hp-v1/


----------



## AJHeadfi

plakat said:


> Quite favourable review at Headfonia, done by Nathan:
> http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-hp-v1/


 
  
 I'm disappointed that the review describes a poor pairing with low impedance headphones. I guess that includes Fostex top tier.


----------



## plakat

I like the V1 better in combination with rather bright headphones (e.g. T90, T5p) than with headphones that have a strong bass (i.e. TH600, TH900).
  
 Fostex won't talk about output impedances, but I guess its not too low (not because of the tube, that is only in the preamp stage) but rather by design. To my ears the Fostex headphones sound better when driven by the P1 alone...
  
 Nevertheless the DT1350 is a beautiful combination as well, despite it having 80Ohm impedance.


----------



## shigzeo

ajheadfi said:


> I'm disappointed that the review describes a poor pairing with low impedance headphones. I guess that includes Fostex top tier.


 
 Not poor pairing, but a powerful gain that is paired with an easy-to-rotate knob. For sensitive earphones and sensitive ears, I cannot recommend the pair, but for medium sensitive ears and earphones, it should be almost on par. The driving power and control over every earphone/headphone I tried is incredible.


----------



## AJHeadfi

shigzeo said:


> Not poor pairing, but a powerful gain that is paired with an easy-to-rotate knob. For sensitive earphones and sensitive ears, I cannot recommend the pair, but for medium sensitive ears and earphones, it should be almost on par. The driving power and control over every earphone/headphone I tried is incredible.


 
  
 I'm hoping it will work well with the T5p and TH900, those a 32ohm and fairly sensitive. Neverless I think I have to get a HP-V1 anyway, since it's intended as a procurable adjunct for the HP-P1, and I'm have no issue with the 3.5mm socket.


----------



## plakat

Its a nice companion to the T5p while I find it a bit overwhelming with the TH900. Yes, the potentiometer could offer a bit more (mechanical) resistance and yes, I, too, would have liked a 6,3mm socket like Nathan mentioned in his review. I use an adapter with a short cable to avoid stress on the socket.
 Drives the T1 as well, also a nice combination.


----------



## shigzeo

ajheadfi said:


> I'm hoping it will work well with the T5p and TH900, those a 32ohm and fairly sensitive. Neverless I think I have to get a HP-V1 anyway, since it's intended as a procurable adjunct for the HP-P1, and I'm have no issue with the 3.5mm socket.


 
 Oh for those headphones, no problem at all. Wonderful pairing.


----------



## AJHeadfi

shigzeo said:


> Oh for those headphones, no problem at all. Wonderful pairing.


 
  
 Super. I want this amplifier quite a bit, it's calling to me. Can I smell a detail review cooking?


----------



## shigzeo

ajheadfi said:


> Super. I want this amplifier quite a bit, it's calling to me. Can I smell a detail review cooking?


 
 Go ahead and review it mate. It's an awesome piece of kit.


----------



## AJHeadfi

shigzeo said:


> Go ahead and review it mate. It's an awesome piece of kit.


 
  
 I was hoping someone with greater experience would tackle it. If I have the fortune to own one I will consider constructing a review. AU$729, not "water off a ducks back" for me.
  
 I do especially like how Fostex had a custom capacitor to suit their performance goals, impressive.


----------



## shigzeo

Well recently I reviewed it over at HFN. Totally want to jump onto the bandwagon but won't.


----------



## AJHeadfi

shigzeo said:


> Well recently I reviewed it over at HFN. Totally want to jump onto the bandwagon but won't.


 
  
 HFN? How does it compare to Vorzüge?


----------



## shigzeo

HFN is Headfonia. I wouldn't compare the Vorzuge to the V1 because the one is portable: vorzuge, the other is transportable. If you are looking for a great IEM amp, the vorz is the better amp. If you're looking for tubes, only the V1 will give you the sound you want. They are totally different. Don't look at prices, look at what you need. Then decide.


----------



## AJHeadfi

shigzeo said:


> HFN is Headfonia. I wouldn't compare the Vorzuge to the V1 because the one is portable: vorzuge, the other is transportable. If you are looking for a great IEM amp, the vorz is the better amp. If you're looking for tubes, only the V1 will give you the sound you want. They are totally different. Don't look at prices, look at what you need. Then decide.


 
  
 Thanks, it looks like V1, my holy grail from Fostex, is still what I must get.


----------



## punchybass

I really appreciate those people who contributed their reviews on this hybrid tube amp and I did buy it from local headphone concept shop. I also glad that I made a good choice on my very first amp to explore warm and analog harmonic distortion sound from Fostex. Besides that, I have found that some internal parts are well known components like battery from Varta company, not so bad 6N16B-Q miniature tube as well as Fostex's custom made large film and electrolytic capacitors. Again, thanks to you all.


----------



## plakat

I recently purchased an Amazon Basics case for the HP-V1...
  

  
 The case is intended for 5" GPS units.


----------



## rudi0504

I want Share My Fostex Hybrid Tube Amp HP V1 out The Box 

Source : AK 100 Gold Japan Edition
Headphone : Sennheiser HD 25 Aluminium
Cable : Crystal Cable Standarad Diamond 

SQ out the. Box : 
very enjoyable Hybrid Tube Amp , very sweet midrange 
Very Good in detail and clarity , Wide soundstage 
Very clean bass reproduction 

IMO


----------



## AJHeadfi

Good stuff Rudi. For me right now this is the most exciting piece of equipment in the headphone arena.


----------



## rudi0504

ajheadfi said:


> Good stuff Rudi. For me right now this is the most exciting piece of equipment in the headphone arena.




Thank you AJ 
Sound Good For My HD 25 Aluminium and JH Roxanne


----------



## rudi0504

Fostex HP V1 best synergy are below :


----------



## Saraguie

Rudi, I have a question. If you could listen to only one IEM and one full size headphones, and only one set up to plug your headphones into, what it be?


----------



## rudi0504

saraguie said:


> Rudi, I have a question. If you could listen to only one IEM and one full size headphones, and only one set up to plug your headphones into, what it be?




Aloha Steve 

First set up 

Source : AK 240 
Dac / Amp : Chord Hugo 
Cable : Sys Concept 1300 strand 2,2 mm diameter 
You can use from sensitive iems to hard to drive headphone like Abyss 

Second set up 

Source : AK 240 
Amp : Wagnus Epsilon 
Cable : Crystal Cable Dream line IC mini to mini 
You can use from sensitive iems to low ohm headphone 

IMO


----------



## plakat

rudi0504 said:


> Fostex HP V1 best synergy are below :


 
 Congratulation on joining the club!
 While I can understand the intention of providing scratch protection I'd rather not wrap it up like that while using the unit... it does get quite warm, there's a reason it has cooling ribs at the sides, which need free convection to do their thing.


----------



## rudi0504

plakat said:


> Congratulation on joining the club!
> While I can understand the intention of providing scratch protection I'd rather not wrap it up like that while using the unit... it does get quite warm, there's a reason it has cooling ribs at the sides, which need free convection to do their thing.




Thank you 

I do protection because Again scratches and My Fostex In stable Warm condition sound quality is better 
IMO


----------



## IceClass

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I do protection because Again scratches and My Fostex In stable Warm condition sound quality is better
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 ROTFL ...


----------



## rudi0504

iceclass said:


> ROTFL ...




Lol hahaha 

I keep the stable temperature for my Fostex hp V1 , tube in warm condition sound better 
IMO


----------



## Infoseeker

Question, do hybrid tube-amps have the advantage of uncut/unclipped bass signal like tube-amps? Or are they simply harder-driving amps compared to all solid-state amps?


----------



## OddJobs

Would this amp be able to drive TH50rp's? Or has anybody try it with them?


----------



## daveyston23

Just picked up a brand new Foster HP V1 today and it works flawlessly. Only thing I've noticed is that there seems to be a loose part within the unit because I can hear something moving inside when I move the unit around? Do fellow owners experience the same thing? Is this normal?


----------



## AJHeadfi

daveyston23 said:


> Just picked up a brand new Foster HP V1 today and it works flawlessly. Only thing I've noticed is that there seems to be a loose part within the unit because I can hear something moving inside when I move the unit around? Do fellow owners experience the same thing? Is this normal?


 

 The HP-P1 had the battery mounted on a plate that sat in grooves on the side of the housing wall. This would rattle a little given particular movement. Perhaps the HP-V1 is similar? 
  
 Anyways, enjoy your new amp, I want one.


----------



## daveyston23

ajheadfi said:


> The HP-P1 had the battery mounted on a plate that sat in grooves on the side of the housing wall. This would rattle a little given particular movement. Perhaps the HP-V1 is similar?
> 
> Anyways, enjoy your new amp, I want one.


 

 I think you hit the nail on the head AJHeadfi. On closer inspection of my unit, I found that I can move some of the components inside the chassis by forcefully pushing on the DC outlet on the outside of the chassis. I hope this is just a normal thing with the Fostex amps.  
  
 Btw AJ, are you in Australia? If so, now is a good time to buy the HP V1. Noisy Motel are doing it for $599 on sale at the moment. Luckily my dealer was able to price match this for me. My dealer got in touch with the Fostex supplier today who mentioned that there will be a price increase soon (~$799), which is understandable, given the falling Aussie dollar.


----------



## AJHeadfi

daveyston23 said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head AJHeadfi. On closer inspection of my unit, I found that I can move some of the components inside the chassis by forcefully pushing on the DC outlet on the outside of the chassis. I hope this is just a normal thing with the Fostex amps.


 

 Yes, normal and I believe unique to Fostex portables. Shake, rattle and roll.


----------



## daveyston23

ajheadfi said:


> Yes, normal and I believe unique to Fostex portables. Shake, rattle and roll.


 

 Man, I'm relieved to hear it because I really don't want to be without this amp for any length of time! 
  
 Because I'm paranoid, however, I would appreciate it if anybody else who has had experience with the HP V1 could confirm that it is normal for the battery to rattle abit.


----------



## plakat

I do hear something moving very slightly inside when shaking the V1 up and down

Edit: correcting auto-correct


----------



## daveyston23

plakat said:


> I do hear something moving very slightly inside when shaking the V1 und and down


 

 Thanks very much for your input plakat. I think we're experiencing the same thing, which seems to be normal for the HP V1.


----------



## rumina

hy, i added a 6.5mm headphone jack to my hp-v1, maybee you can use this:
  
 https://mega.co.nz/#!1xQWVATT!PMhcWxXuEScz6cMPL6ujLxDZyrHS74qd1hgt0iLr2lk
  
 picture 1
  
 i used a neutrik nys2203 jack
  
 (image missing)
 picture 2
  
 you need to desolder the two caps and placing them horizontal:
  
 (image missing)picture 3
  
 drill the hole in the front, grind down the jack a bit in the height (marked), shorten the connections.you also need to grind
 down the nut on one side ca 0.8 mm (had to be orientated upside at end):
  
 (image missing) picture 4
  
 you can use tp7- tp9 for the wires to solder, i use 2 x solide silber wires and 1 ooc copper wire:
  
 (image missing) picture 5
  
 you have enought place for the cables under the tube (you see here the nut side which need to be grinded down a bit):
  
 picture 6
 (image missing)
  
 if you want use wider 3.5 jacks you need to grind down here a bit:
  
 picture 7
 (image missing)
  
 have fun with the mod and a great amp


----------



## AJHeadfi

Well done.


----------



## daveyston23

This is a great little underrated amp. Drives LCD XC, TH900, and LCD 2F very nicely. Unfortunately, I've got to let it go. It's up for sale in the classifieds for a bargain.


----------



## AJHeadfi

daveyston23 said:


> This is a great little underrated amp. Drives LCD XC, TH900, and LCD 2F very nicely. Unfortunately, I've got to let it go. It's up for sale in the classifieds for a bargain.


 

 I'll buy one for half price & I'm Australia. Caan mate.
  
 That's a good offer. I'll buy in a couple weeks, if you can hold it.


----------



## komomai

I've just received the Fostex HP-V1 today on a Sunday!  I picked this up on Amazon Japan and with the strong dollar it cost me $382 including shipping via Prime.  I live in Okinawa, Japan so ordering from the Japan site is no problem and with free shipping as a Prime it's pretty cheap.  For example the Fostex HP-A8 would run me $731 with free shipping.  Another example is the TH-500RP for $664 with free shipping.
  
 Now listening after a quick charge using the A&K 240 with the Fostex TH-900, nice bass on Japanese DSD recordings.  Can't wait till this breaks in as I'm already loving it.  There seems to me that the Fostex TH-900 loves to play through the Fostex gear as I've also got the HPA4 and it's a good match.  But I love the sound that tubes gives me.  Just thought I would share.


----------



## rumina

thats a great combination ak240/hp-v1/th-900, the last weeks i often used this combo with great joy instead of my desktop amps. the hp-v1 is my first portable amp that can compete with his bigger desktop brothers, reminds my a lot of the yamamoto ha-03, very smooth and natural sounding without loosing contour, you are very quick into the music instead of technique. you may notice that he needs 10-15 minutes to warm up. another great match is the ath-3000w, a little bit more mellow, less neutral but lovely. you will have fun with it


----------



## IboHD800

Just added a HP-V1 to my office rig too, stacking nicely with the HP-P1 and playing Jazz/Instruments/Vocals from IPC or streaming Pop from IPT on the AKG 271MkII. The AKG mids come through like maple syrup, very enjoyable Andrea Bocelli. Will be having lots of fun doing A/B on the other office cans later on (L1/AKG 545), might even bring the AKG 712 pro to work later on.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Do people here use the HiFC interconnect that is included? Connecting V1 to AK240 also HiFC?


----------



## AJHeadfi

What occurs if both inputs are active simultaneously?


----------



## plakat

ajheadfi said:


> What occurs if both inputs are active simultaneously?


 

 They don't give a block diagram, but I guess both inputs are merely parallel... so the signals would just get mixed up, nothing spectacular. Be careful though if you use two separate input devices as their minus pins get shorted... depending in circuit layout they may not like that (though normally thats not a problem).


----------



## Uncle Monty

plakat said:


> They don't give a block diagram, but I guess both inputs are merely parallel... so the signals would just get mixed up, nothing spectacular. Be careful though if you use two separate input devices as their minus pins get shorted... depending in circuit layout they may not like that (though normally thats not a problem).


 

 the front input over-rides the back one
  
 using the HP-V1 with HP-P1 / 480gb iPod and Pandora Hope IVs - I know the PH IVs are very sensitive, but with gain turned down you can use 40% of volume and it all sounds very creamy - shows the DAC in HP-P1 to be very good  - will at some point get some higher impedance phones but until then couldn't be happier


----------



## AJHeadfi

Thanks. HP-P1 seems to have an above average DAC.


----------



## AnakChan

ajheadfi said:


> Thanks. HP-P1 seems to have an above average DAC.


 
  
 Wow, "back in it's time" it was considered quite a decent DAC I thought? But just the amp and the Zout was somewhat disappointing?


----------



## AJHeadfi

anakchan said:


> Wow, "back in it's time" it was considered quite a decent DAC I thought? But just the amp and the Zout was somewhat disappointing?


 
  
 For he's a jolly good fellow, nobody can deny.
  
 I connected the HP-P1 to a phenomenal CD player, one that plays the old CD's, the amp surprised me. It was certainly pushed to it's utmost. I used T5p, which, it seems allows the best of the HP-P1. The problems with the amp start with unsuitable headphones, which I believe is just about all of them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Which is disappointing. Output impedance is a strange beast, sometimes funky, sometimes not.
  
 The DAC has a particular sound, we know it's not as open and detailed as the newer portable gear, but it doesn't matter so much, it has a musical edge so the boredom doesn't set in after a while, it's dirty, not sterile. It becomes the good'ol HP-P1, my old friend, lets have a drink together.
  
 I will try the HP-V1 in the same situation when time permits.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Is anybody have information regarding the same designers worked on the HP-V1 as the other Fostex non-portable headphone amp/DAC?


----------



## AJHeadfi

plakat said:


> I recently purchased an Amazon Basics case for the HP-V1...
> 
> 
> 
> The case is intended for 5" GPS units.


 
  
 That looks good. Any other case options found?


----------



## AJHeadfi

rudi0504 said:


> Thank you
> 
> I do protection because Again scratches and My Fostex In stable Warm condition sound quality is better
> 
> ...


 
  
 Giving the V1 a workout the last few weeks. Usually via the CD player that gets it cooking. Though the P1 works with the V1, sweetens the duo up. The HiFC interconnect is ok, seems to suit the pair nicely. Seems the Fostex boffins have got this match carefully thought out.
  
 Substantially better sound when warmed up to stable temp. I like mine very warm, something like a Macbook power in under moderate load. How to get it optimally warm from cold quickly? Snug it in a blanket is one way to go. No doubt on sound improvement, IMO. Get it cooking but light bending waves coming from the unit maybe too hot.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Do people here have a preferred interconnect to use with the HP-V1?


----------



## cheznous

Recently purchased the HP V1 and am very impressed.
 I am a great fan of valve amps owning the ALO Continental V2 and the Fanmusic BL 2.
 The latter is a particular favourite of mine, so much so that I own two. However it does get so very hot and the battery life is very poor at around 5 hours,
 Now the HP V1 get nowhere near as hot though. It is  heavier and somewhat bulkier but still portable.
 The power supply is massive, more akin to a laptop than a portable amp so bear that in mind if you intend to travel with the amp and be able to recharge it.
  
 It sounds divine and is very similar to the Fanmusic and the Continental, perhaps somewhat mellower than the Continental but it needs
 a lot longer run in no doubt. Though subject to radio interference from phones and the like the amp is very quiet with little hiss even with my
 Shure 846 and Westone W60. I am particularly impressed by the midrange as I deplore to much harshness. the HP v1 has smooth midrange and nice articulate bass.
 Works very well with Robert Cray and Tom Russell and am enjoying a little binge of their work at the moment.
  
 Liking it very much at the moment.


----------



## CJG888

As a fellow BL-2 owner:

- How on earth do you get 5 hours out of one battery charge? Do you only use it with IEMs? 3 is good going for mine. I'm on my second now, the first having gone back to the manufacturer following a battery failure.

- Why did you feel the need to buy two? Do you have concerns regarding reliability?


I do agree about the sound, though. Given a suitable (preferably high impedance) load to drive, this is (IMO) as good as hotel room audio gets at a sensible price.


----------



## cheznous

cjg888 said:


> As a fellow BL-2 owner:
> 
> - How on earth do you get 5 hours out of one battery charge? Do you only use it with IEMs? 3 is good going for mine. I'm on my second now, the first having gone back to the manufacturer following a battery failure.
> 
> ...



I only use with iems and at low volume. I bought two because my first was secondhand and I loved it so much I bought a brand new one direct from China. 
Boy doesn't it get hot though. I have my rig upside down with the amp on top to avoid accidents.


----------



## CJG888

I generally use mine with full size cans (too much gain for IEMs, except perhaps ER4S...). I always keep it well away from my DAP, using a 50 cm VdH The Tide interconnect. It gets too hot to touch! Putting it back into its case after a session can be an issue if there isn't sufficient time to let it cool down first. I certainly wouldn't put this one in my trouser pocket!

I believe this is all down to this being one of the very few portable tube amps which operates the tube at or close to its optimal voltage and operating temperature, like a good desktop amp. Maybe we should be comparing this with the Pan Am, rather than the Continental.


----------



## Head-Head

OMG[osh]
  
 What a diff "15 Minutes" makes!
 i know tubes take time too warm-up & have heard it takes at least "15 Minutes" from day one in 'valve skool'.
 i even try too all ways wait like twenty or thirty minutes even.
  
 Just it's never been as dynamic a change as w/this unit.
 i only got a "mono" soundstage after the "30 Second" delay ["mono" as in middle of the brain only/not "one" channel only], even after re-starting the unit two times.
 Butt magic [What!!!] after "15 Minutes" w/a wide ['outside' the ears] soundscape.
  
 So it really is like "15 Minutes" ["30 Seconds"] or forget the soundstage altogether w/this unit/valve at break-in. 
  
 me test track was, HENDRIX of course, "And The Gods Made Love" which as a lot of panning & a lot of tape hiss [on non-NR CD releases that is] as well.
 i like what the HP-V1 does w/hiss making it a little 'sweeter' & a little less "white noise" like; tho everything as a little more 'rounded' off 'feel' [some may say 'smooth'].
 It's like why we like tubes; detail is still there & enjoyable just not as 'harsh'.
 i like the bass better thru the HP-V1; [some may say 'bloated'] i sense greater 'weight' & therefore more musical reproduction [more like real bass notes from a real electric bass/"Purple Haze" the test track for bass].  
  
 Being "portable", IMO, the volume pot should have been 'notched'; as too not be accidentally moved or make it easier too set the volume at the same place if wanted.
  
 No loose parts ["rattle"].  
    
 BIG thanks too everyone here for helping w/this purchase; hope too have many enjoyable/relaxing moments w/ this "portable" valve value.


----------



## Edric Li

Where in the world can I find the 1/4 jack HP-V1?


----------



## AJHeadfi

Other people's experience is the volume pot is too easily turned, my HP-V1 has a smoother and offers more resistance to turn than that of my P1. Is this a common experience? I was expecting the more extreme.


----------



## cheznous

ajheadfi said:


> Other people's experience is the volume pot is too easily turned, my HP-V1 has a smoother and offers more resistance to turn than that of my P1. Is this a common experience? I was expecting the more extreme.



It is too sensitive. Ideally should have grub screw allowing you to tighten and semi lock.


----------



## ANDEROAN

I just picked the V1, and the Continental V3, running them thru some listening, looks like I have 2 new favorite amps! will have the HP up in a portable rig soon, along with the CLAS-R, I have the C-V3 set up for portable use though, I'm liking them both alot,
  
 just realised the volume pot has a rubber o-ring behind it so it moves with a little effort, but not freely on its own, not sure who did it as it was an open box buy from overseas, but looks like I won't have to worry about it moving on its own,


----------



## AJHeadfi

anderoan said:


> I just picked the V1, and the Continental V3, running them thru some listening, looks like I have 2 new favorite amps! will have the HP up in a portable rig soon, along with the CLAS-R, I have the C-V3 set up for portable use though, I'm liking them both alot,
> 
> just realised the volume pot has a rubber o-ring behind it so it moves with a little effort, but not freely on its own, not sure who did it as it was an open box buy from overseas, but looks like I won't have to worry about it moving on its own,


 

 Fortune strikes you. Fostex created their own customized capacitor for the tube stage!
  
 I have a particular fondness for the P1 DAC sound. I use filter 1 (little more edgy)  when connected to the V1, but filter 2 (somewhat softer) when alone.
  
 Post your impressions.


----------



## ANDEROAN

hey AJ, thanks for the suggestion, I haven't thought about my P1 in a loong time, I've been a CLAS-R man in the meentime, but now I will rediscover the P1, great idea thanks AJ, and yes I will post my impressions


----------



## Uncle Monty

ajheadfi said:


> anderoan said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked the V1, and the Continental V3, running them thru some listening, looks like I have 2 new favorite amps! will have the HP up in a portable rig soon, along with the CLAS-R, I have the C-V3 set up for portable use though, I'm liking them both alot,
> ...


 

 I'm sure I read somewhere (HP-P1 / V1 instructions?) that the filter setting is by-passed when you plug an external amp into the P1.
  
 I could be wrong - and very often am.


----------



## Leviticus

After gathering all the information I could find on this thread and similiar sites, the majority of owners pair the V1 with low-impedance headphones. What if I intend to to connect the, say, HD700 with an impedance of 150
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to the V1? Will it be able to drive these headphones with ease? I'm in the market for my first amplifier and I look like this after conducting 1 hour of research: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I admittedly feel a little stupid asking this question because it seems that no one uses high-impedance headphones with the V1. Someone please clarify!


----------



## plakat

leviticus said:


> After gathering all the information I could find on this thread and similiar sites, the majority of owners pair the V1 with low-impedance headphones. What if I intend to to connect the, say, HD700 with an impedance of 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I used the T1 (600Ohm) with the V1, works without problems, same with the 250Ohm T90. High-impedance headphones are no problem I'd say.


----------



## zach915m

plakat said:


> I used the T1 (600Ohm) with the V1, works without problems, same with the 250Ohm T90. High-impedance headphones are no problem I'd say.


 

 Has anyone used this amp with Planars?  Like the t50 drivers which I use (Alpha Dog ZMF etc) or Hifiman's/Audeze?  Seems borderline spec wise.


----------



## Leviticus

plakat said:


> I used the T1 (600Ohm) with the V1, works without problems, same with the 250Ohm T90. High-impedance headphones are no problem I'd say.


 
 Thank you very much. I think that is convincing enough for me to pull the trigger on the V1 later this year.


----------



## yc1204

I just bought an Invicta Mirus but out of money to get a decent amp. Lol

After reading lots of reviews and feedbacks, i tempted to get this lovely V1 as my amp pair with the Mirus for home use. Main headphone is TH900 and some iems. Hope the V1 can drive my TH900 properly


----------



## Leviticus

yc1204 said:


> I just bought an Invicta Mirus but out of money to get a decent amp. Lol
> 
> After reading lots of reviews and feedbacks, i tempted to get this lovely V1 as my amp pair with the Mirus for home use. Main headphone is TH900 and some iems. Hope the V1 can drive my TH900 properly


 
  
 I will receive my VP1 and TH900 tomorrow or Monday. I'll share my first impressions with you. But according to others the VP1 drives the TH900 with ease.


----------



## yc1204

leviticus said:


> I will receive my VP1 and TH900 tomorrow or Monday. I'll share my first impressions with you. But according to others the VP1 drives the TH900 with ease.




That's awesome! Looking forward on your imppression


----------



## terrosa

Hi, I am using the V1 to drive my HD650 feed from a DX90 and love them. But how does this compare to the Alo Continental V3 & GoVibe PortaTube? OR others like the Portaphile 627X or RSA SR71A?
  
 Apologise if this had been asked before, am a newbie here.


----------



## ANDEROAN

terrosa said:


> Hi, I am using the V1 to drive my HD650 feed from a DX90 and love them. But how does this compare to the Alo Continental V3 & GoVibe PortaTube? OR others like the Portaphile 627X or RSA SR71A?
> 
> Apologise if this had been asked before, am a newbie here.


 
  
 well going back and forth between the V1, and the C v3, the V1 is warmer more tube sounding? more thump, the V3 also has some good thump to it, but is a little more on the brighter side/airier, a bigger soundstage, with more detail, both are very very awesome though, I use the ZOv1 to add some thickness to the C v3 in my portable rig, and may I just say WOW! to that litle power house, I swear by that ZOv1 for any bass heads out there!!!!!
  
 I wanted to get the PortaTube to do a side by side by side, it's a little on the priceier side, but I got a pretty good deal on the V1, and V3, the PortaTube is supposed to trump both these 2 by a margin or two? I'd love to hear that, and sell of the 2nd, and 3rd place tube amps? lol, yea right, like that would happen,
  
 will be getting the V1 into a portable rig soon though!? lol,
  
 right now I am using an iPod Classic 7th gen as a source>HP-P1>the V1, C V3>ASG-2s,


----------



## bigwilly1

Hi Guys,
  
 Looking to spend abit more money on my ears and keep coming round to the V1. Can anyone explain to me what the benefits of stacking it with my HP-P1 will be? I
  
 My Current rig is iPod (either 64gb Touch or 160gb Classic), HP-P1 and SE846's with the warm nozzle or Bose noise cancelling things.


----------



## AJHeadfi

I have been trying to determine exactly how the Furutech ADL iD-30PA works between the HP-P1 and iDevice. I find the iDevice at sometimes has a depleted battery while connected to the HP-P1.
  
 The provided Fostex cable permits power sharing and charging via an USB port. Woohoo!
  
 I cannot use the iD-30PA cable to charge the iDevice via an USB port. Could be a problem at sometime.
  
 It seems Furutech have prevented power transfer via the iD-30PA to maintain a better audio quality.
  
 I don't think this situation has been discussed anywhere before ...or has it?


----------



## daberti

Anyone here knowing the max input voltage accepted by HP-V1 Line-In ?
  
 TIA


----------



## KookaBurrra

Someone know the opamp use in the secondary stage, after the 6N16B-Q tube ?


----------



## HoodedHoodlum

It's a custom one by Fostex.


----------



## CJG888

I





ajheadfi said:


> I have been trying to determine exactly how the Furutech ADL iD-30PA works between the HP-P1 and iDevice. I find the iDevice at sometimes has a depleted battery while connected to the HP-P1.
> 
> The provided Fostex cable permits power sharing and charging via an USB port. Woohoo!
> 
> ...




I've noticed the same using this cable with my Sony HPA-1.


----------



## HoodedHoodlum

Hey guys, what do your power adapters look like? In the manual the power adapter brick looks like one that would come with a laptop, however mine came with a wall wart adapter (still Fostex branded). Did they change the adapters they supply? On the back of the unit it says 15V however my adapter is 12V 1,500mA, and it seems to take forever to charge as the red LED does not go out. If I unplug the adapter from the wall but not the unit itself the LED still stays on. The unit itself works great however.


----------



## HoodedHoodlum




----------



## kikouyou

I do have the brick and it is 15V 3200ma. On the amp there is 15V indicated in the power input connector. So I do not think this would work with 12V. The new amp seem to have been modified...


----------



## HoodedHoodlum

Yeah, it's very interesting. Don't know if I should bother purchasing another adapter or just live with this one. It does seem to charge, although slowly. I feel that when running off of direct power though, the 12V might be underpowering the amp, but I'm not sure. Something I did notice however is that my volume knob is nice and solid, and doesn't turn as easily as others' units have.


----------



## kikouyou

I would not send 15V in you unit then, it could damage it. The damped volume button is another indication that your model has been updated. A smaller power bloc is cool for traveling!


----------



## HoodedHoodlum

Interesting that it would still say 15V on the back of the amp still. It also seems to run cool from the variety of headphones that I've tried with it, never has it gotten warm.


----------



## kikouyou

This amp does not get very warm


----------



## daberti

kikouyou said:


> I do have the brick and it is 15V 3200ma. On the amp there is 15V indicated in the power input connector. So I do not think this would work with 12V. The new amp seem to have been modified...


 
 Same here


----------



## Shure or bust (Dec 2, 2017)

Mine came with the power brick.


----------



## jesusio

That's a nice setup you got there [@]@shure or bust[/@]


----------



## Shure or bust (Dec 2, 2017)

Expensive


----------



## Uncle Monty

That's expensive - I bought mine in UK brand new from a HiFi shop via Ebay for £280 (about $350).


----------



## pbca26

folks do you think it's reasonable to buy HP-V1 if I already have ALO CV5?


----------



## Uncle Monty

I haven't heard the ALO, but it looks like a much more expensive (twice the price) and, I would imagine given the price, better version of the V1, so I don't think you would gain anything from it.


----------



## pbca26

Not exactly twice the price. HP-V1 normally costs $500 while CV5 goes for $800. Afaik on a release date HP-V1 was about $600 if I'm not mistaken.
I'm deciding between HP-V1 and CDM.


----------



## Uncle Monty

$500 is too much Imo


----------



## pbca26

$400 on a well known us store. Anyway, I think I'd save this amount towards CDM.


----------



## Uncle Monty

The V1 I bought was advertised at the equivalent of $400 and I haggled that to $350. It's a lovely amp - really smooth and musical with plenty of 'oomph' - works well with HP-P1 but I can't vouch for other DACs. I still sometimes listen to this combo despite having the AK380 etc and it's about 80-90% of the way there. If you listen to a lot of old or poorly recorded rock music (as I do) you won't notice a huge difference - it's less refined than the AK (which really shines with well recorded material) but very pleasant all the same.


----------



## pbca26 (May 24, 2017)

I listen to post-hardcore/metal music. Actually at least 30% of recordings I have are poorly recorded despite the fact that all of them were produced in 21st century.

> really smooth and musical
That's exactly what I'm looking for. Maybe I should give it a try. $400 is not a serious amount of money to get one more portatube amp.

I use CV5 with AK320 and find it a much better combo then AK380 amp.

Have you noticed any hiss during your listening sessions? That's the only consideration I have towards HP-V1


----------



## Painterspal

Several hifi sites now reporting the HP-V1 as discontinued and it's been out of stock all month on the UK Amazon site. It's still listed on the Foster site. I managed to pick one up from a European seller and I've been very impressed with it so far; in fact I'm slightly surprised that it hasn't garnered more interest, but I guess most people want a DAC/amp-in-one solution.

The volume control on mine has a reasonable amount of resistance, so I've no concerns about using it with IEMs (but not on the move perhaps). It's been playing very nicely with my Mojo and Westones. I think it's a very solid and perhaps underrated performer, particularly if you let it warm up fully.

One question: I assume the tube can't be rolled but can it be replaced easily?


----------



## Painterspal

Lovin' this rig...


----------



## aloha888

Painterspal said:


> Several hifi sites now reporting the HP-V1 as discontinued and it's been out of stock all month on the UK Amazon site. It's still listed on the Foster site. I managed to pick one up from a European seller and I've been very impressed with it so far; in fact I'm slightly surprised that it hasn't garnered more interest, but I guess most people want a DAC/amp-in-one solution.
> 
> The volume control on mine has a reasonable amount of resistance, so I've no concerns about using it with IEMs (but not on the move perhaps). It's been playing very nicely with my Mojo and Westones. I think it's a very solid and perhaps underrated performer, particularly if you let it warm up fully.
> 
> One question: I assume the tube can't be rolled but can it be replaced easily?


I think it should be replaceable if you have nimble fingers. lol


----------



## tacit

Friends, is there any alternative, less bulky power supply/charger for the Fostex HP-V1? Any solutions?


----------



## alphanumerix1

this bad boy still worth a look? 

I'd assume it pairs very well with hd600.

But how about with iems?


----------



## tacit

I guess it worth a look if some sites cell it for $1.3k. I bought it for $350 It sounds great! I use it with FiiO X3ii and Bayer T90. Never tried it with IEMs, do not use them much. Only inconvenience is bulky power supply.


----------



## alphanumerix1

tacit said:


> I guess it worth a look if some sites cell it for $1.3k. I bought it for $350 It sounds great! I use it with FiiO X3ii and Bayer T90. Never tried it with IEMs, do not use them much. Only inconvenience is bulky power supply.



I found one for 250.


----------



## tacit

just get it


----------



## alphanumerix1

It's a good deal but does it add any tube richness or is it just one of those hybrids which basically is 95% solid state sound


----------



## tacit

How rich is it - is subjective, I consider its sound great even if it is hybrid. I also own Little Dot MKii (full tube) and Schiit Vali 2 (hybrid) with custom tube and still like Fostex sound, if someone would tell to have only one, I, probably, would prefer to keep Fostex for sound and general convenience.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Thanks for the reply. 

At that price I can't say no. 

Purchased.


----------



## tacit

Congratulations! Please let me know what do you feel about it and with what equipment you tried. I have FiiO X3ii rubber banded to my Fostex, not quite pocketable but very convenient


----------



## alphanumerix1

Just arrived.


----------



## tacit

Anxious to hear your impressions.


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Sep 12, 2018)

tacit said:


> Anxious to hear your impressions.



Still forming my opinion on it ATM, First impressions are i love it with the hd600.

This my first foray in the tube world although it being a hybrid i really like the sound its producing with the hd600 combo.

Did a quick listen with the pm3 and really disliked that pairing which is not surprising. Although i really liked the the t8iemkii on it minus the very noticeable hissing. (I realize it was not intended for iems)

 A question about the fostex th610 from what i read the 610 and hpv1 aren't the greatest pairing can anyone confirm? AFAIK the OI on the hpv1 is 10ohm and the 610 being 25ohm it will mess with the frequency response.


----------



## tacit

Besides hd600 and hd6xx, I use it with Bayer T90 and love greatly. Concerning hybrid or full tube, I did not notice any difference, technically speaking, once one inserts tube in schematics it will define the sound. And I never use tube with IEMs, I do not think tubes even intended for IEMs. In the case I need to use them, my best bet is CEntrace DACportable with Shaling M1s as transport. It’s sound is just amazing.


----------



## waytoodeep03

Where can I buy this in the states. I cant find it on Amazon nor Ebay right now. Must be really popular


----------



## Uncle Monty

Got two you could have but in UK - no idea what import duties there would be.


----------



## waytoodeep03

Uncle Monty said:


> Got two you could have but in UK - no idea what import duties there would be.


lol you could just ship it royal mail im sure.


----------



## Nostoi

My HP-V1 suddenly won't charge anymore - the little red light at the back is black as the blackest night. Have I blown it? Can't see how - I've just been using it normally. Anyone else had this issue?


----------



## tacit

I did not have the problem.


----------



## Nostoi

tacit said:


> I did not have the problem.


Nor did I until an hour ago. Hoping it's not blown on the inside; can't imagine it's easy to get a replacement and opening it up also looks like a royal bitch of a job.


----------



## Infoseeker (Sep 23, 2019)

Nostoi said:


> My HP-V1 suddenly won't charge anymore - the little red light at the back is black as the blackest night. Have I blown it? Can't see how - I've just been using it normally. Anyone else had this issue?



Usually when a device refuses to charge they say to leave it charging with the slowest charger you have available. No idea if it will work for you, but if you can find a 15v charger with a low amp output. (12v?depending)


----------



## Rayzilla

Has anyone tried this portable tube amp and also tried the Oriolus BA300S? I only managed to do a short listen with both and I found the BA300S to sound more natural and I'm not sure of the word to use but the word "cohesive" comes to mind.

I would like to hear anyone else's thoughts on the similarities and differences between these two portable tube amps. thanks.


----------



## Nostoi

Rayzilla said:


> Has anyone tried this portable tube amp and also tried the Oriolus BA300S? I only managed to do a short listen with both and I found the BA300S to sound more natural and I'm not sure of the word to use but the word "cohesive" comes to mind.
> 
> I would like to hear anyone else's thoughts on the similarities and differences between these two portable tube amps. thanks.


I've had both amps. The HP-V1 is very involving, but it had a limited amount of power. The BA300s tightens things up quite a bit, especially with more demanding cans, but it only adds something like 3db. I also have the ALO CV5 which I find is the best of them all. Really pairs beautifully with all Beyerdynamics. I would probably recommend that above the others.


----------



## Rayzilla

Nostoi said:


> I've had both amps. The HP-V1 is very involving, but it had a limited amount of power. The BA300s tightens things up quite a bit, especially with more demanding cans, but it only adds something like 3db. I also have the ALO CV5 which I find is the best of them all. Really pairs beautifully with all Beyerdynamics. I would probably recommend that above the others.


Thanks for your thoughts and experience. I'll look into that.


----------



## Nostoi

Rayzilla said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and experience. I'll look into that.


No prob. Let me know if you want any more info.


----------



## Rayzilla

Nostoi said:


> No prob. Let me know if you want any more info.


I have the DX200 but my usual on the go DAP has been the N6ii since I got it. When I tested the BA300S, I first had it connected to the 4.4 using the Line Out option on the N6ii. The sound would only come out at full power even if I set the limit low on the N6ii. So I ended up needing to set it at Headphone Out instead so that I could set the audio level. Does that mean that it would be double amping?


----------



## Adu

I wish to purchase a Fostex HP-V1 tube headphone amplifier and I am wondering if I could use a different power supply than stock one; the Fostex it's rated 15V but my Russ Andrews powerpak pro power supply it's rated 16V. It's safe to use it?


----------

